# Tip Out Drawer Mod



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I recieved my new drawer Monday and began working on this mod last night. Thanks to all that posted their experiences, 'cause I couldn't have done it without you. I went to Home Depot with the information I gleaned from this site and had my drawer delivered to my house in less then two weeks!!









I know it's not an Outback, but they must have used the same set of plans to build the Max-Lite!

To start, I removed the old (worthless) tip out drawer and it's hinges and was glad to see it go.

I bought some 1" x 2" strips of popular from Lowes to use as shims for mounting the glides, and it looks like 1" is just about right for the right side.

The left side needed about 1 1/4" and as luck would have it, the drawer came with a 1/4' piece that I didn't need that will work perfectly.

I got it all mocked up last night and it works great, but had to leave for the ballfield. It will be tomorrow night before I'll be able to get back to it, but I just need to glue and screw my spacers in, remount the glides and mount the old front panel to the new drawer.

Pictures will be added.

Thanks


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay here you go -

Here's the new drawer installed -










Here's the hole. You can see the mess in the right corner. Luckily, the 15" drawer fit just right.










Close up of the right side -










Close up of the left side -










Looks great!










Close up of the inside and the drawer stop I picked up at Lowe's -


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job CSB









Looks like our glides are both mounted the same way inside...
Isn't that the BEST mod ever????


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That looks great, time to tackle the bathroom vanity door, now


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Does the glides and other mounting parts come with the drawer?


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes Matt, the drawer comes with the guides.


----------



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

Your mod looks great! Can you please give the specifics on the drawer that you ordered from Home Depot?

Thanks, DebbieZ


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

That looks great!! I know what Steven will be doing this weekend........

Lori


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

That looks like a _factory done _ mod, if ever I saw one....Great job







Thanks for the pics


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

I got this info from a thread by skippershe (BTW, thanks again)

Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center. They have an order form that will need to filled out. The lady I dealt with called Quality Doors and confirmed everything prior to the order. The drawer arrived in two weeks.

Vendor: Quality Doors

Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262

Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep

Price ea. $33.00 + tax

Free shipping to your home. Make sure you spcify home delivery!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

CSB said:


> I got this info from a thread by skippershe (BTW, thanks again)
> 
> Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center. They have an order form that will need to filled out. The lady I dealt with called Quality Doors and confirmed everything prior to the order. The drawer arrived in two weeks.
> 
> ...


I took a look at your "our mods" link, and you have done some great stuff. I especially like the pvc tube you mounted on your bumper to hold fishing poles. It looks way easier than my fishing pole mod of setting them on a rack in my pass-thru storage area. I really wish I would have seen yours first...Nice work...


----------



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

CSB said:


> I got this info from a thread by skippershe (BTW, thanks again)
> 
> Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center. They have an order form that will need to filled out. The lady I dealt with called Quality Doors and confirmed everything prior to the order. The drawer arrived in two weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much.....on my way this morning!

DebbieZ


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

great job. Looks good!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> great job. Looks good!!


X2!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay, another thread revival...









My question is whether or not you use the stock drawer front, and just attach it to the box, or does a new front come with the drawer you order?

The reason I ask is the styles at our local HD do not look anything like the our stock design, (which is exactly the same as what's in the pictures the OP posted).

So I'm figuring instead of having a mismatch, I'd rather just attach the stock front somehow if I have to.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used the front of the tip out


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

FZ1dave said:


> My question is whether or not you use the stock drawer front, and just attach it to the box, or does a new front come with the drawer you order?


Yes, you use the stock drawer front

Here's how you order...(from one of my previous posts)

Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center. They have an order form that will need to filled out. The lady I dealt with called Quality Doors and confirmed everything prior to the order. The drawer arrived in two weeks.

Vendor: Quality Doors

Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262

Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep

Price ea. $33.00 + tax

Free shipping to your home. Make sure you specify home delivery!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

> Yes, you use the stock drawer front


Thanks skippershe.









I ordered from HD today. The only thing I did different was get the drawer 18" deep instead of 15". Same price.

Should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FZ1dave said:


> > Yes, you use the stock drawer front
> 
> 
> Thanks skippershe.
> ...


Most of us went with the 15" to allow it to stop short of the electrical plug in the back of that area. Hopefully you're ok with the 18" drawer.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Most of us went with the 15" to allow it to stop short of the electrical plug in the back of that area. Hopefully you're ok with the 18" drawer.


Yep, I double and triple checked the measurement because I couldn't believe how deep it went. I could have gotten a 22" depth and still had a couple inches left over. There isn't anything back there on the 23krs, no plug, no wires, no nothing.

I'll post pics when I get around to installing the drawer...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FZ1dave said:


> Most of us went with the 15" to allow it to stop short of the electrical plug in the back of that area. Hopefully you're ok with the 18" drawer.


Yep, I double and triple checked the measurement because I couldn't believe how deep it went. I could have gotten a 22" depth and still had a couple inches left over. There isn't anything back there on the 23krs, no plug, no wires, no nothing.

I'll post pics when I get around to installing the drawer...

[/quote]

Sounds great! Once you've completed this mod, you'll ask yourself over and over...WHY in the world does Keystone make the trailer with that



































flip out door. I mean really....what good is it?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I just built my own drawer from pieces of wood left over from some other project and used the original drawer front. Just had to buy rails.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> I just built my own drawer from pieces of wood left over from some other project and used the original drawer front. Just had to buy rails.










Way to go Kyoutback!!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

> I just built my own drawer from pieces of wood left over from some other project and used the original drawer front. Just had to buy rails.


Very nice work!

Too bad I don't have those skills.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FZ1dave said:


> > I just built my own drawer from pieces of wood left over from some other project and used the original drawer front. Just had to buy rails.
> 
> 
> Very nice work!
> ...


For only $33...you don't need those skills.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Trust me my carpentry skills are VERY limited but building a rectangular box I could handle. I had enough wood laying around to do it so I did.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For only $33...you don't need those skills.


 Got that right!


----------

